
My first side project – A job board for PHP developers - manuw
Hi all :)<p>today I launched my first side project. It&#x27;s basically a job board for PHP devs.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;php-at.work<p>In the moment, everyone can post a job listing for free. I review it and activate it manually.<p>I seeded it with some PHP jobs from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;remoteok.io to didn&#x27;t launch with an empty list.<p>I would love to hear any kind of feedback :)
======
conradfr
Some feedback. On mobile the logo is very big and clicking on a job post to
see details is weird, sometimes it does not work?

~~~
manuw
Hi,

thanks for the feedback. You're right with the logo on mobile.

Only the 'position' text is a link. Maybe I should "link" the complete job
listing?

Edit: The logo is not longer visible for devices smaller than 700px ;)

------
quickthrower2
Probably should be in the "show" section of HN. Anyway nice site.

